

Shame on Feinstein Coalition - pemulis
https://shameonfeinstein.org/

======
duncan_bayne
Feinstein's position on private ownership of firearms:

“If I could have gotten 51 votes in the Senate of the United States for an
outright ban, picking up every one of them . . . ‘Mr. and Mrs. America, turn
‘em all in,’ I would have done it.”

Leopards don't change their spots.

~~~
stopthemadness
Feinstein is a hypocrite.

[http://www.infowars.com/dianne-feinstein-i-carried-a-
conceal...](http://www.infowars.com/dianne-feinstein-i-carried-a-concealed-
weapon/)

